# Central Florida Arms Gun Show



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

* What a waste of money and time. My buddy and I went to the Central Florida Arms show in Lakeland and we went with the expectations of it being little more than a garage sale, but jesus h christ what a huge disappointment. Now granted, if you're in the market for 5-year-old copies of American Handgunner or [email protected] special editions featuring yet another $2500 1911 with more rails and lights and accessories than any Special Forces recon team member needs, let alone Larry your next door neighbor, or you were looking for knives with blades the size of something you might see on a ceiling fan then you were in the right place. If you were looking for an actual firearm then you were limited to the same rusty, pitted WWI surplus that the same old guys from the 'Prune Appreciation&Hip Replacement Club' keep bringing to every show to take up table space. The Lugers, also rusty looking, or the one table with actual, firing, modern overpriced handguns on it were your other choices. It's going to take me 3 times longer to clean this ink stamp off the back of my hand than it took to take in the entire show and walk back to the parking lot. My buddy and I made a blood pact, without actually exchanging body fluids, that if either one of us ever suggested going to another gun garage sale then the other one was obligated to punch the offending one in the head. The problem, and we both quietly agreed to this considering our relative ages and lack of street-fighting ability, was the likelihood of one punch degenerating into something resembling an unscripted, gay slapfight between the two of us with some crying and high-pitched screaming coming from one or both of us. So we settled on just giving the other a dirty look and an Italian hand/finger gesture of choice.

So, that was my Sunday. :smt076 *


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2006)

sorry the gun show was a bust...

I spent my easter sunday doing yard work and e-filed my taxes... woohoo!


----------

